# best substrate...



## fishkeeper (25 Jan 2009)

Which is the best nutrient rich substrate to use for an aquarium that does not require any gravel/sand to go on top of it? Im talking about substrates such as ada amazonia (cant source this and its very expensive).

Thanks

Will


----------



## George Farmer (25 Jan 2009)

I like Eco-Complete as an alternative to ADA Aqua Soil.

Also worth considering is Red Sea Florabase.  I've not used it but it appears quite similar in composition to Aqua Soil with less nutrients (no ammonia spike, but pH buffering).

The Seachem Flourite range perform well but are relatively expensive (more so than ADA Aqua Soil).


----------



## Fred Dulley (25 Jan 2009)

Red Sea FloraBase is similar to ADA Aquasoil, however I wouldn't buy it again as it breaks up too easily and was too red for my liking. Just my experience..


----------

